# I will never date a woman who has been "spanked" or "paddled"



## CmdrShep234 (Nov 22, 2014)

I heard the "American South" still supports corporal punishment.

Corporal punishment makes children more aggressive. I find aggression in women unattractive.

What would you think of a guy who has that kind of standards?


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Depends on _where_ they've become more "aggressive". 😊



CmdrShep234 said:


> I heard the "American South" still supports corporal punishment.
> 
> Corporal punishment makes children more aggressive. I find aggression in women unattractive.
> 
> What would you think of a guy who has that kind of standards?


Hey, more Southern cheerleaders for me.😘


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

I was spanked (generally for mouthing off at church) and am only aggressive in one area…..

so

Spank me Daddy….


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Have you ever actually been to the south?


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Queen of Cups said:


> (generally for mouthing off at church)


😅


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

SgtPepper said:


> 😅


Someone had to keep the leadership on their toes.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

CmdrShep234 said:


> I heard the "American South" still supports corporal punishment.
> 
> Corporal punishment makes children more aggressive. I find aggression in women unattractive.
> 
> What would you think of a guy who has that kind of standards?


You can tell all you need to know about a woman by how she was punished as a girl? Bless your heart.


----------



## 497882 (Nov 6, 2017)

CmdrShep234 said:


> I heard the "American South" still supports corporal punishment.
> 
> Corporal punishment makes children more aggressive. I find aggression in women unattractive.
> 
> What would you think of a guy who has that kind of standards?


Okay while you are free to date or not date for any reason, the assumption is nonsense. By the way both me and my sibling were spanked. My sibling is a pansy and I am very proper and rather reserved most of the time. I would think the guys a moron and be sad for anyone he tricks into dating him. I think in some cases spankings teach a child sympathy. If you know what it's like to be hit you won't be eager to do it to others. I remember getting in fights with undisciplined kids who use to start fights since they thought hurting children was funny. I not sure why it was my job to put them in their place but if they decided to target me I needed to.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

CmdrShep234 said:


> I heard the "American South" still supports corporal punishment.
> 
> Corporal punishment makes children more aggressive. I find aggression in women unattractive.
> 
> What would you think of a guy who has that kind of standards?


I would be a little put off by someone judging a person based on what happened to them as a child, that they had no control over.

I think it is better to judge by what a person does with what they've been given.

Though ultimately it is all so complex that judging anyone is problematic because it requires the false confidence that you actually know what it's like to be in someone else's shoes, when you do not.

However, I respect people's preferences regarding dating--it would be better for someone who had been spanked as a child not to be shamed for it as an adult, by their partner.

So better to just avoid people you will have problems with, for both of your sake.

I think it would make more sense to have a standard against aggressiveness or corporal punishment though, not people who were subjected to that as children, since one's past does not solely dictate one's current decisions and behavior.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Just like who you like and don’t worry what others think.

Here’s hoping you find a chubby former cheerleader who wasn’t spanked as a child and is into spaceship captains.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Queen of Cups said:


> Just like who you like and don’t worry what others think.
> 
> Here’s hoping you find a chubby former cheerleader who wasn’t spanked as a child and is into spaceship captains.


Advice we can all live by (especially the last part )


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Queen of Cups said:


> (generally for mouthing off at church)


I have my fair share of stories about getting smacked for my church-related antics. Mostly for being a jack-ass/clown at the pew, and sometimes displaying a bit of attitude. As you can see not much has changed....



Perhaps that would explain where I got my "aggression"... 🤔


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

SgtPepper said:


> I have my fair share of stories about getting smacked for my church-related antics. Mostly for being a jack-ass/clown at the pew, and sometimes displaying a bit of attitude. As you can see not much has changed....
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that would explain where I got my "aggression"... 🤔


Attitude? You? Never!!! 😜😂

I just asked smart ass questions or snuck books into service to read.

People would probably describe me as sassy but never aggressive lol.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

This is a great heading for a dating profile.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

So much I could say... alas, you appear to be an....


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

People should date whomever fits their criteria, regardless of how arbitrary. I wish you much luck finding someone who fits your substantial grocery list of criteria since each item/filter shrinks your dating pool.

Myself, I can't do stupid.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Queen of Cups said:


> Attitude? You? Never!!! 😜😂



😇


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

SgtPepper said:


> 😇


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

funny convos


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, I would think kink was off the table after that, so hard pass.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

This is the funniest shit I've read in a while. Great points were already mentioned, so I'm just jumping in because it's fun. 



MisterDexter said:


> ....I think in some cases spankings teach a child sympathy. If you know what it's like to be hit you won't be eager to do it to others. I remember getting in fights with undisciplined kids who use to start fights since they thought hurting children was funny. I not sure why it was my job to put them in their place but if they decided to target me I needed to.


Yup, my cousin was years younger than me, and a LOT bigger as a child. He would punch me with the force of a...grown man...compared to my size, but because his parents refused to discipline him (you know, so he wouldn't have issues as a grown up), I finally had enough. The next time he hit me, I slapped him. He cried to his mom, and since he was younger, albeit bigger, I was in trouble for not handling it properly....by his parent, who hit me instead of their own children. Lmao

He never did hit me again though, and we ended up growing up with a mutual respect. 



WickerDeer said:


> I would be a little put off by someone judging a person based on what happened to them as a child, that they had no control over.
> 
> I think it is better to judge by what a person does with what they've been given.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ohndot (Apr 12, 2015)

Your loss...


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I was spanked a lot as a kid. 

I apologize to inanimate objects when I bump into them, but sure, super aggressive. 🤣


----------



## neutralchaotic (Aug 13, 2017)

This is funny as hell, dear me!


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

I think it's dumb. First, it's not their fault and secondly it for sure isn't true for everyone. Just as tho some people's parents spanked them and some kids will grow up and decide it's fine to do that and others will decide it's awful and would never do it.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

Do you ask if she has been spanked or paddled on the first date?


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I sometimes have this little theory that getting spanked as a kid was a big reason I became a libertarian and liked the non-aggression principle. I've only hulk smashed a few people in my time and burned only one village down. I'm sure you've done more damage in your career, Commander Shepherd, don't be so judgemental.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I was spanked a lot as a kid.
> 
> I apologize to inanimate objects when I bump into them, but sure, super aggressive. 🤣


On a serious note- I do dislike when the door frames, my desk and other things jump out and attack me.   I forget where some of my bruises come from.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Let's just say I spent a good chunk of my childhood kneeling. 😂😏


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

OP needs to get out and actually meet a few southern belles……..


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

I'll also add, I only spanked my kids a handful of times. It was mostly when they thought it was cheeky to do something that would end up absolutely terrible like, running into the street, or reaching to touch the fire in the fireplace. That was because I had to create an association between _this_ thing, the pain it causes and give importance of avoiding it. 

After that, I assumed if they could understand words, and meanings of words, we could figure out a way to communicate beyond physical punishment. None of my kids actually remember being spanked, most occurred under the age of five. It did work though. So does that count?

Also...resisting the urge to educate you on how a little pain/pleasure, and that reward center of the brain, make for some interesting encounters as an adult.


----------

